# UV-filter which one



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

What is a good value-for-money and compact UV-filter?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

There are so many out there. It is best for you to pick a few and bring it up here. I pick out my on ebay...


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

For temporary spot treating, I like the Submariner by Jbj Lighting. It's not the cheapest, but certainly the easiest. It's like a self contained corner filter with a built in power head.

I've never actually used it, I just like the concept...


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

JERP, I like the concept too but not the dimensions. Some folks find the product noisy. 

I like these: 
- Aqua UV Advantage 2000 Hanger Unit because it can be hung outside the aquarium and it is small. 
- Aqua Medic Helix Max

Anyone experience with any of these models?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I have the Aqua Medic Helix Max. My only complaint is that the graduated fittings that came with the unit seem a bit flimsy. I broke one while detaching a hose. Then I discovered that the company did not sell replacement fittings.


----------



## fibertech (May 9, 2009)

I bought a 24watt unit from Petsmart for something like $50. I think it was called a green machine or something like that. It is big and clunky but it does a good job


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Aug 19, 2008)

If you want to just use it once in awhile I would agree with another post. the internal unit that PetSmart sells is easy to use. Put it in and plug it in. Green water gone take it out.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

what do you want the UV for? Clearing Green Water, or killing parasites? it takes more power and longer contact time to kill parasites.

So if you want to clear GW, you can save some money, but if you want to protect your fish from an ick outbreak, you need horsepower, so buy more "watts" than you think you need. 

Most manufacturers provide a chart with wattage and flow rates for various tasks. Do some research before making your choice.

AB


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

AquaBarren i keep that in mind. I intended to use it for green water clearing, but on closer examination it looks more like green surface scum (biofilm) than green water so I am holding the purchase for now.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

its not just power, there are diffrent wave lengths needed to kill nastys. the more expensive units have both wave lenghts. then its just a matter of dewell time.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

TAB said:


> its not just power, there are diffrent wave lengths needed to kill nastys. the more expensive units have both wave lenghts. then its just a matter of dewell time.


I thought all UV bulbs emit the same wave length. How does one find out the wave length emitted by a particular UV sterilizer? Can you provide some references?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

There are UV A UV B and UVC, is that what you guys are talking about? That jsut different UV bulbs right?


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

Aquarium ultraviolet units should provide a minimum of 35,000 u W/cm² to kill bacteria, viruses, and other microbes. I have no idea which UV bulbs list their UV output measured in microwatt seconds per square centimeter (u W/cm²). Hmmm, I wounder why.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

i got this one, its only 9w but it cleared up pea soup green water in my 400l in a couple of days. it is portable so doesnt need to be run inline so i can take it out when i am finished.


----------

